# A jeweler who is a brother



## Texan92 (Sep 19, 2013)

I am looking for a jeweler who is a brother.  I have a stone (jade) I believe that I would like to have some work on it.  I live north of the DFW area.


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 19, 2013)

Texan92 said:


> I am looking for a jeweler who is a brother.  I have a stone (jade) I believe that I would like to have some work on it.  I live north of the DFW area.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD Pro



In granbury, there is a father and son combo at troy vinson jewlers and they are awesome. I have had a few rings worked on there. They are actually members at one of the larger fort worth lodges if i remember right. Dont recall which one.


----------



## Texan92 (Sep 20, 2013)

thank you brother 


My Freemasonry HD


----------

